
When will Bitcoin hit 100k? - swurst
https://medium.com/@sebastianhrw/when-will-bitcoin-hit-100-000-48338f5fefb7
======
ThalesX
Based on the amount of money I had yesterday before my salary and the amount
of money I have after the paycheck I conclude that by 2021 I will be the
richest man alive!

Bull on me.

